# ViP722K - L6.64 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW spooling for the 722k [61.5W]:

```
PID=0859h
 DownloadID:1PRC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L664:'L100'-'L663'
   ZIP Group Idx:'1'
 L664:'L100'-'L663'
   ZIP Group Idx:'1'
 New FW:'L664'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}	 R0000000001-R4000000000
 ZIP codes of Idx#1: '80002-80305'.
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Newbie here... Is this firmware available to everyone yet? If so, how can I get it? Does a check switch or scheduling an update do it?

Otherwise I hear that they are usually out to all receivers in a week or two? That is if it is public yet?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Look closely on your 722k sysinfo screen, check those letters from spooling criteria and if you live in that ZIP code area... you'll get it now.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Does anybody know yet what isses the update is supposed to address?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

From other reports, it seems that it is improving some of the video on demand stuff. But it is only going to a really small sample for now.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I must have gotten it last night (zip 85254). Don't see much yet, but the first screen when you press "DVR" is very different with access to internet-only features. So far, that's it, but deleting some item from my EHD seemed to be faster. Might be my imagination, though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool:

```
PID=0859h
 DownloadID:1SRC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L664:'L100'-'L663'
   ZIP Group Idx:'1'
 L664:'L100'-'L663'
   ZIP Group Idx:'1'
 New FW:'L664'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-S].': 	{ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000

ZIP codes of Idx#1: '80002-80305,30002-30363,17201-26865,85003-92363'.
```


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

So far, my 722k has been running like crap with the 6.64. Extremely slow guide popup and page up and page down in the guide are really slow as well. Gonna pull the power and reboot it when I get home to see if it fixes it.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

slickshoes said:


> So far, my 722k has been running like crap with the 6.64. Extremely slow guide popup and page up and page down in the guide are really slow as well. Gonna pull the power and reboot it when I get home to see if it fixes it.


Ugh... I was hoping they would fix that bug in L664... This bug was introduced in L662. If it's anything like it was in L662, pressing MENU - MENU - CANCEL - CANCEL on your remote should fix it.

I WAS looking forward to this update, but since I see it still has the same bugs... Not so much anymore.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slickshoes said:


> So far, my 722k has been running like crap with the 6.64. Extremely slow guide popup and page up and page down in the guide are really slow as well. Gonna pull the power and reboot it when I get home to see if it fixes it.


My 722*k* was running just fine before 6.64 and is running the same after 6.64. The *only* difference I see is a different screen when you push DVR once. Pushing DVR twice yields the same good old screen.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

6.62 was flawless for me...but a plug yank yesterday for about 10 mins. did the trick, guide is back to its normal snappy self.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

3HaloODST said:


> Ugh... I was hoping they would fix that bug in L664... This bug was introduced in L662. If it's anything like it was in L662, pressing MENU - MENU - CANCEL - CANCEL on your remote should fix it.
> 
> I WAS looking forward to this update, but since I see it still has the same bugs... Not so much anymore.


I have been having this problem for awhile, thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

russ9 said:


> I have been having this problem for awhile, thanks for the quick fix!


You are welcome  .

Well, on another forum, I've been reading about L665, and L667 software releases. Would Mr. P Smith happen to have any juicy bits of info about these?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can't read palms ; when it will start spooling ...

Found both - spooling from 129W tp30 only.


----------

